# Sales



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

Ford Trucks were number 1 in sales in 97 and 98. Anyone heard how they are doing for 99? 

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## plowking35 (Dec 21, 1999)

Just as a side point, Ford in # one in sales if you divide GMC and Chevy. If you were to add GMC and Chevy together you would find that GM outsells Ford. But thats not the way they do it, so Ford can hold hold onto their Phantom #1


----------



## ADM Services (Dec 23, 1999)

Not From me. I am currently holding a short term grudge against Ford. After checking out specs online I went into a local dealership to purchase a new plow truck for this 99 2000 season. Non were currently available, but if I ordered it right then they assured me it would be in by November the latest December.
To make a long story short, two months later I called to check the status. My salesmen was out of town so I demanded the manager. Turns out the truck was not even scheduled to be built yet. One year away. Well I was ticked. Needless to say currently we own two Dodge pickups, and one Ford Dump. Oh well, such is life.


----------



## SLSNursery (Dec 21, 1999)

In reply to ADM's post, it seems like you have a poor dealer who doesn't know that at Ford, quality is job 1 (just kidding). But, I have several Fords, which I have chosen over other brands because of my personal preference and my experiences, and my desire for uniformity. This year we purchased a 99 F-350 in May, and a 00 F-350 in November. We use a Ford Truck dealer not a car/truck dealer. We ordered a 99 in late 98 but for some reason it didn't make the Ford production line. Our salesman, like all the others has access to a list of Ford Pool trucks which get sent out to body installers in prep. for retail sales. He found a pool truck that met our specs. Before it was assembled he had the order changed to our body type and the truck came in for us. He also keeps a variety of trucks in stock of interest to many different customers, which is convenient. This fall, one of his stock trucks fit the bill for what we needed, and there was virtually no wait. In conclusion, the right dealer/salesman can help with your problem because he will get to know you, and keep in touch with what you need. It probably helps to not tire kick too much, in my opinion, because if you send mixed signals, any salesman will move on to a more active lead.

P.S. I am very happy with my Fords. I started with an '83 F-150 pickup, and our last purchase was a 00 F-350 SRW diesel Flatbed dump with a Diamond Plow.

----------
Phil Grande - Soundview Landscape Supply
http://members.aol.com/scagrider


----------



## ADM Services (Dec 23, 1999)

Phil,
Thanks for the reply. I agree 100% that it comes down to having a good truck sales rep. I was introduced to this salesman via an internet search. 
I have no problems with Ford so much as with the salesman and that particular dealership. I do intend on purchasing many Fords in the future. Just not from the dealersip I recently delt with. 
Thank you,
Andy
ADM Property Services, Inc.


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

STURGIS, S.D., - Ford Motor Company, in partnership with Harley-Davidson Motor Company, unveiled a limited edition 2000 Harley-Davidson F-150 pickup truck at the 1999 Sturgis Rally & Races, the premier annual motorcycle event that attracts 350,000 motorcyclists from around the world. 
The all-black truck, with distinctive Harley-Davidson orange pinstriping and chrome accessories, is a restyled and customized version of the Ford F-150. The F-Series has been America's best-selling pickup truck for the last 22 years and the world 's best-selling vehicle in automotive history.
I thought this was an interesting article and the whole thing can be found at http://www.ford.com/default.asp?pageid=106&storyid=344

----------
[email protected]
http://pages.prodigy.net/eric.erickson/index.html


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

I currently own 13 ford trucks, with everything from a 95 F 250 HD to 00 F 650. I have found that if you want to buy anything that isn't a pick up find a dealer who has a commercial truck division. I tried to buy a 550 from a ford car/truck dealer and i ran in to order delays. When i buy a pick up i go to a car/truck dealer.

Geoff


----------

